
Show HN: The most commented books on Reddit - bckygldstn
https://redditreads.com/
======
bckygldstn
This was a fun side project I've been working on for the last few weeks. It's
been a nice way to find books on new topics, and some new subreddits too.

The home and subreddit pages are prerendered and served statically, so I
didn't need to deal with databases or javascript.

I just looked at comments with Amazon links rather than actual book titles so
the counts are pretty small, but the ordering should be fairly accurate.

I'm using Amazon Affiliate links. Depending on how popular the site is after
the initial wave dies down in a few weeks, I'll either run it as a tiny
business or wind it down to a hobby data science project.

I'd appreciate any feedback!

------
amirathi
Looks great. You might want to make it mobile web friendly.

Wish you lots of affiliate money :)

------
christudor
Very interesting and useful. Have bookmarked!

